# Laich oder was ist das?



## Nadinche83 (27. Mai 2006)

Huhu, 


hab grade eben beim Fadenalgen rausfangen   an einer Pflanze diesen "laich" entdeckt.
wisst ihr von wem oder was das ist?
ich hab Kois und Goldfische im 7.000 Liter Teich.


----------



## Nadinche83 (27. Mai 2006)

*AW: Laich oder was ist das?*

hab mal das bild vergrößert ... man erkennt irgendwelche punkte darin oder?


----------



## Wasserfloh (27. Mai 2006)

*AW: Laich oder was ist das?*

ich würd mal frech behautpen... das ist Schneckenlaich(?)/-eier

...in meinem alten, noch so rumstehenden Becken sind nur noch __ Schnecken als Bewohner und ich habe auch "die ganze Zeit" sowas von den Pflanzen, die ich umsiedeln wollte, abgemacht.


----------



## Nadinche83 (27. Mai 2006)

*AW: Laich oder was ist das?*

hallo, 

und wo kommt der schneckenlaich her? 
ich mein sucht sich so ne schnecke über Land nen Teich aus oder wie fängt man sich __ Schnecken ein? ich hab wissentlich keine eingesetzt und habe auch noch nie welche gesehen


----------



## gabi (27. Mai 2006)

*AW: Laich oder was ist das?*

Hi,

also Schneckenlaich ist das eher nicht. Ich hab sowas auch schon in meiner Regentonne gesehen und da waren definitiv   *n i e* __ Schnecken drin.

Aber ich werd das mal als neues Projekt verfolgen, weil mich das auch interessiert.

PS. Nadinchen, du hast eine gute Kamera.


----------



## Nadinche83 (27. Mai 2006)

*AW: Laich oder was ist das?*

hallo, 

also irgendwie kann ich auch net glauben dass es schneckenlaich is *g* vielleicht will ichs auch net glauben *G*naja aber von mir aus kanns schneckenlaich sein, __ goldfisch oder Koilaich wär mir ja lieber *g* 

mich würd nur intressieren was genau es ist. also z.b. von welcher schnecke vielleicht. froschlaich sieht ja auch eher anders aus. 

PS: Danke für das Kompliment mit der Kamera *g*


----------



## Wasserfloh (27. Mai 2006)

*AW: Laich oder was ist das?*

Tja, einsetzten brauch man __ Schnecken ja auch nicht unbedingt selbst 

ich habe z.B. _nie freiwillig_ Spitzhornschnecken in meinen Teich gesetzt, aber ich hatte +habe jede Menge von denen... (nun lasse ich sie auch... will ja kein Massenkiller sein  )Ich habe sie mir damals bestimmt über neu gekaufte Pflanzen eingeschleppt. 

Den Laich aus meinem Becken kann ich nun leider nicht herzeigen (sah aber deinem seeeehr ähnlich), da ich inzwischen alles entfernt habe, jetzt ist eigentlich nur noch nen Rest Wasser und Schlick drin, damit ich noch versuchen kann, den Rest Libellenlaven zu retten (ab und an geht mir nämlich noch eine in den Becher... und ich kann sie "rübertrtagen")


----------



## gabi (28. Mai 2006)

*AW: Laich oder was ist das?*

Hi Nadinchen,

jetzt fällt mir ein, das könnte auch der Eiballen von den Zuckmücken sein.


----------



## filokoch (2. Juni 2006)

*AW: Laich oder was ist das?*

Hallo,

ich bin mir sogut wie sicher, dass es sich hier um Eier der Spitzhornschnecke handelt.

Ich unterhalte auch ein Garnelenaquarium mit ua. Spitzhornschnecken zur Wasserreinhaltung. Dort hatte ich Gelegenheit diese Tierchen genau zu studieren.

Dass die __ Schnecken meistens mit den Wasserpfanzen in den Teich kommen ist absolut richtig. Die frisch geschlüpften Schnecken sind ca. 0,5 mm groß und somit kaum an den Wasserpflanzen erkennbar.

LG.

Filo


----------



## Elfriede (2. Juni 2006)

*AW: Laich oder was ist das?*

Hallo Filo,

da du Dich mit __ Schnecken auskennst, kannst Du mir vielleicht auch eine Frage beantworten. 
Ich habe zwar keinen Laich gesehen, aber seit gestern schwirren Massen von winzigen Tierchen ( 0,5 mm) in meinen zwei Regentonnen, wovon in einer Filterbürsten hängen und in der anderen eine  Pumpe zur Versorgung der Außenbecken untergebracht ist. Die Tonnen sind mit Deckeln verschlossen.Trotzdem leben dort Unmengen winziger Schnecken ( 3-5 mm) ohne Licht, hauptsächlich in den Bürsten.
Könnte es sein, dass es sich bei den punktgroßen Tierchen um Schneckennachwuchs handelt und ist es möglich, dass die kleinen Schnecken die Filterbürsten so sauber halten, dass sie nach einem Jahr noch fast wie neu aussehen? Mich wundert nämlich, dass die Bürsten nie zu reinigen sind obwohl ich keinen Filter habe. Vielleicht hilft  ein Foto der kleinen Schnecken weiter.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## Nadinche83 (3. Juni 2006)

*AW: Laich oder was ist das?*

huhu 

und danke für eure antworten, naja irgendwann seh ich ja vielleicht mal ne Schnecke. 

Zu dem Schneckenbild ... Das sind doch Blasenschnecken oder nicht? Zumindest sehen die genauso aus, wie die, die ich in meinem Aquarium habe.


----------



## Annett (3. Juni 2006)

*AW: Laich oder was ist das?*

Hallo Elfriede,

ich habe im Filter teilweise auch solche __ Schnecken sitzen. 
Allerdings sind meine eher 1cm groß... die putzen oft die Filterschwämme ab 

Art?  Leider keine Ahnung!

Schöne Pfingsten an alle!


----------



## Elfriede (4. Juni 2006)

*AW: Laich oder was ist das?*

Hallo Annett,

ich habe noch einmal genauer kontrolliert, aber größer als max. 5 mm ist keine der __ Schnecken. Auch habe ich in meinen Büchern gestöbert und gegoogelt, habe aber keine so winzige Schnecke gefunden. Vielleicht liegt Nadinchen mit Blasenschnecken richtig und es liegt nur an dem fehlenden Licht in den Regentonnen, dass sie sich nicht besser entwickeln. Schaden können sie in den Filterbürsten ja keinen anrichten, wie ich hoffe. Die Schwärme von lebenden Pünktchen konnte ich inzwischen mit einer starken Lupe als Schneckennachwuchs identifizieren.

Ich wünsche angenehme Pfingstfeiertage, auch wenn das Wetter bei Euch noch nicht auf Sommer macht.

Liebe Grüße 

Elfriede


----------



## Lurch (4. Juni 2006)

*AW: Laich oder was ist das?*

hi Elfiede
das dürften Spirtzschlammschnecken sein.
Die Schnecke ist ein Zlwitter so wie viele __ Schnecken. Die Vermehrung ist somit kein Problem.


Der Laich auf dem Foto ist Schneckenlaich.



Gruß Hermann


----------



## Lurch (4. Juni 2006)

*AW: Laich oder was ist das?*

Sorry 
Das l bei Zwitter hat sich eingeschilchen


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (4. Juni 2006)

*AW: Laich oder was ist das?*

Nach Schneckenlaich sieht das Gebilde auf dem Foto nur auf den ersten Blick aus. Das dürfte eine Kolonie von irgendwelchen wasserbewohnenden Mikroorganismen (Moostierchen, ect. ?) sein. Was genau, da bin ich aber auch überfragt. Bei Schneckenlaich von einer __ Spitzschlammschnecke wären nur "wenige" dickere Punkte drin zu sehen.

MfG Frank


----------



## Elfriede (4. Juni 2006)

*AW: Laich oder was ist das?*

Hallo Lurch,

für Spitzschlammschnecken erscheinen mir meine winzigen Tierchen einfach zu klein, nur einige Exemplare sind knapp 5 mm groß, die meisten sind nur 3mm. Seit einem Jahr habe ich die Regentonne mit den Filterbürsten, also müssten die __ Schnecken schon ausgewachsene Exemplare sein. 

Mit lieben Grüßen 
Elfriede


----------



## Nadinche83 (5. Juni 2006)

*AW: Laich oder was ist das?*

Huhu, 

ich habe heute an meinem Bachlauf eine interesante bis ekelhafte entdeckung gemacht  
Und zwar haben si h am Bachlauf an einem Stein und an der Folie extrem viele "__ würmer" gesammelt, die haben richtig fest auf den steinen/folie geklebt. 
Ausgesehn haben die eben wie ganz winzige dünne würmer. könnten das Mückenlarven gewesen sein? 
Ich hab mal ne Handvoll in den Teich geschmissen, aber die Fische wollten es net fressen *g*


----------



## filokoch (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Laich oder was ist das?*

Hallo Elfriede,

bei den abgebildeten __ Schnecken handelt es sich nach meinem Ermessen um
eine Blasenschneckenart.
Eine Besonderheit der Blasenschnecken stellt ihr linksdrehendes Gehäuse dar.

Schlammschnekenarten haben wie die meisten Schnecken rechtsdrehende
Gehäuse.

Die grösse einer Schnecke ist in der Tat sehr von den Lebensbedingungen
abhängig - so werden z.B. die Spitzschlammschnecken in meinem Aquarium
max. 3,5 cm groß, die in meinem Teich jedoch durchwegs 4,5 und in freier
Natur können sie bis zu 6 cm erreichen.

PS.: Blasenschnecken sind in der Tat sehr gut zur Wasserreinigung. 

Liebe Grüße,

Filo


----------



## Elfriede (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: Laich oder was ist das?*

Hallo Filo,

vielen Dank für Deine Nachricht, eine gute Nachricht, wie ich meine, denn alles was zur Wasserreinigung beiträgt ist mir natürlich willkommen. Im Teich selbst habe ich bisher keine dieser __ Schnecken gesehen, vielleicht aber auch übersehen weil sie so winzig sind. Ist es sinnvoll einige der Schnecken in den Teich zu setzen? Welche Fressfeinde haben diese Schnecken? Ich habe einige Schleierschwänze im Teich, sowie große, sehr gefräßige __ Libellen- und Gelbrandkäferlarven.

Mit Dank und lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## filokoch (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Laich oder was ist das?*

Hallo Elfriede,

ich denke, dass Du ohne weitere Bedenken diese kleinen __ Schnecken auch in
den Teich setzen kannst.
Bestimmt werden sie dort ihren Beitrag zur Wasserreinhaltung leisten. 
Neben Algen fressen diese Tierchen auch Futterreste, Aas und 
abgestorbene Pflanzenteile, somit bereiten sie dieses Material wieder für
Bakterien, Pflanzen und niedrigere Tiere auf.
Ich habe bei mir einmal eine Liellenlave beim Fressen einer kleinen Schnecke
beobachtet, also dürften sie in der Tat Fressfeinde darstellen.
Die Hauptfressfeinde von Wasserschnecken sind jedoch (Wasser)vögel, __ Raubfische, Krebse und Amphibien (vor allem __ Molche). 
Bei Deiner Teichgrösse würde ich mir jedoch keine Sorgen bezüglich einer
Überpopulation dieser kleinen Schnecken machen.

Liebe Grüße aus Graz,

Filo


----------



## gabi (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Laich oder was ist das? Gelege der Zuckmücke*

Hi Nadinche,

ich komme nochmal auf deine ursprüngliche Frage zurück. Das hat mir wirklich keine Ruhe gelassen, aber jetzt weiss ich's. Hab gerade ein solches Gelege im Bottich etwa auf Wasseroberflächenniveau an einen Stein geheftet gefunden und unters Mikro gelegt.

Gelege
 

Leider ist die Aufnahme in der Eile etwas verwackelt
 

Die Biester halten auch später kaum mal ruhig für ein Fotoshooting.
Hab aber ein schöne Aufnahme in meinem Fundus gefunden
 

Jetzt fehlt nur noch die dazugehörende Mama. Dürfte aber einer normalen Stechmücke ziemlich ähnlich sehen.


----------



## Nadinche83 (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Laich oder was ist das?*

huhu
hm, das ist sehr intressant. 
so wie das auf bild 2 aussieht, so sieht das "Gelege" aus dass sich am Bachlauf an den Steinen befindet. 
also doch "unnötige"  Mücken


----------



## Elfriede (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: Laich oder was ist das?*

Hallo Filo,

sofort nach deiner Nachricht habe ich deinen Rat in die Tat umgesetzt und an verschiedenen Stellen im Teich und in den Außenbecken __ Schnecken eingebracht. Einige werden die Fresslust der __ Libellen sicher überleben und für Nachwuchs zu sorgen. Raubvögel gibt es hier zwar viele, aber an den Teich kommen nur Tauben und verschiedene kleinere Vögel um Wasser zu trinken und zu baden. __ Raubfische und Krebse habe ich nicht im Teich.

Nochmals Dank und liebe Grüße aus Paros nach Graz
Elfriede


----------

